# Ten, ta, to jak przedimki



## jazyk

Dzień dobry,

w Czechach jest bardzo powszechne w mowie potocznej użyć ten, ta, to, które są zaimki wskazujące, jak przedimki, ale tego w czeskim napisanym nie ma. Na przykład Budeš používat ten počítač? (dosłownie: Będziesz używać tego komputera?), gdy w pokoju jest tylko jeden komputer. Moje pytanie jest, czy zjawisko to również pojawia się w niektórym regionie Polski, przynajmniej na granicy z Czechami, lub czy to jest coś dziwnego , co słyszy się tylko w Czechach?

Dziękuje za Wasze odpowiedzi.


----------



## Virtuose

jazyk said:


> Dzień dobry,
> 
> w Czechach jest bardzo powszechne w mowie potocznej używanie ten, ta, to, które są zaimkami wskazującymi, jako przedimków, ale tego w czeskim pisanym nie ma. Na przykład Budeš používat ten počítač? (dosłownie: Będziesz używać tego komputera?), gdy w pokoju jest tylko jeden komputer. Moje pytanie: czy zjawisko również pojawia się w niektórych regionach Polski, przynajmniej na granicy z Czechami, lub czy to jest coś dziwnego , co słyszy się tylko w Czechach?
> 
> Dziękuje za Wasze odpowiedzi.


 
Witaj jazyk,

Część mowy, jaką jest przedimek, w języku polskim nie istnieje.
Zdania typu "Będziesz używać tego komputera? Czy kupiłeś tę książkę, o którą prosiłem? Spójrz na tego kota!" są często używane, ale "ten, ta, to" są zawsze zaimkami wskazującymi.


----------



## fragile1

Zaimki okreslone (albo wskazujace ) sluza do okreslenia znanej juz cechy,  przedmiotu, miejsca, kierunku  czy pojecia. Wydaje mi sie, ze jest podobnie jak w jezyku czeskim, ze w formie pisanej jest ich zdecydowanie mniej niz w mowie potocznej. 
I chyba cos mamy niedoprecyzowane. Bo ja mysle, ze JAZYKowi chodzilo o zaimki, ktore moga w zdaniu zastepowac rzeczowniki i wtedy to sa zaimki rzeczowne, np. wszystkie zaimki osobowe (ja, ty , my , oni ...) i inne; zaimki przymiotne zastepujace przymiotniki , i to sa zaimki dzierzawcze moj, twoj, swoj i inne, i zaimki przyslowne zastepujace przyslowki.  
Pelnia wtedy w zdaniu  role w kolejnosci wymienienia : podmiotu, przydawki i okolicznika.
Zgadzam sie oczywiscie, ze w polskim nie wystepuje przedimek.


----------



## Virtuose

fragile1 said:


> Zaimki okreslone (albo wskazujace )[1] sluza do okreslenia znanej juz cechy, przedmiotu, miejsca, kierunku czy pojecia. Wydaje mi sie, ze jest podobnie jak w jezyku czeskim, ze w formie pisanej jest ich zdecydowanie mniej niz w mowie potocznej.
> I chyba cos mamy niedoprecyzowane. Bo ja mysle, ze JAZYKowi chodzilo o zaimki, ktore moga w zdaniu zastepowac rzeczowniki i wtedy to sa zaimki rzeczowne, np. wszystkie zaimki osobowe (ja, ty , my , oni ...) i inne; zaimki przymiotne zastepujace przymiotniki , i to sa zaimki dzierzawcze moj, twoj, swoj i inne [2], i zaimki przyslowne zastepujace przyslowki.
> Pelnia wtedy w zdaniu role w kolejnosci wymienienia : podmiotu, przydawki i okolicznika [3].
> Zgadzam sie oczywiscie, ze w polskim nie wystepuje przedimek.


 
1. zaimki określone i wskazujące to nie synonimy, istnieje mnóstwo zaimków określonych, ktore nie pełnią funkcji wskazującej (np. mój, wy, gdzie?)

2. zaimki przymiotne nie muszą być wcale zaimkami dzierżawczymi (np. tamten - to zaimek przymiotny wskazujący)

3. to bardzo duże uproszczenie! zaimek rzeczowny to niekoniecznie podmiot (np. widzę was --- "was"=dopełnienie bliższe, stał obok nas --- "nas"=składowa wyrażenia przyimkowego w roli okolicznika miejsca), zaimek przymiotny to nie zawsze przydawka (np. każdy idzie w swoją stronę --- "każdy"=podmiot); dla zaimka przysłownego faktycznie rzadko istnieje inna funkcja niż okolicznik, ale nie zawsze (np. "Gdzieś" jest nową powieścią tej autorki --- "gdzieś"=podmiot)

Uporządkujmy zatem fragile1 

Zaimki dzielimy wg:
a) *części mowy*, jaką zastępują: rzeczowne, przymiotne, liczebne, przysłowne
b) *funkcji*: pytające, względne, wskazujące, osobowe, zwrotne, przeczące, dzierżawcze, nieokreślone

Kategorie "a" i "b" są od siebie niezależne i błędne jest szukanie prostych równoważników ("zaimki rzeczowne czyli osobowe, przymiotne czyli dzierżawcze itd.") między nimi 

Zupełnie osobną kwestią od rozmowy o zaimku jako o części mowy (i tu kategorie a, b służące jego opisowi) jest określanie jego roli logicznej (w składni zdania), co też nie oznacza prostego kategoryzowania (typu "zaimek osobowy=podmiot") - patrz punkt 3


----------



## jazyk

Mam wrażenie, że nie mówimy o tej samej rzeczy. Ja powiedziałem, że Czesi mówią, na przykład, _Kde je ten slovník?_ z zaimkiem wskazującym, jakby zaimek ten był przedimkiem (Where is THE dictionary?). A gdy mówią o jakimkolwiek słowniku, nie używają ten, ta, to, co zgadza się z angielskim przedimkiem nieokreślonym. Chcę widzieć, czy to istnieje również w Polsce lub to jest coś, co nie przechodzi przez granicę.


----------



## fragile1

do Jazyka: moim zdaniem przedimek nie przechodzi przez granice. Nie ma w jezyku polskim przedimka.

do Virtuosa: wchodzimy w polemike, ale czuje sie wywolana do odpowiedzi. Spotkalam sie z takim okresleniem jak zaimek okreslony albo in. wskazujacy. 

"4 Zaimki określone (wskazujące) 

4.1 ten, ta, to, ci, te; tamten, tamta, tamto, tamci, tamte; ów, owa, owo, owi, owe
4.2 taki, taka, takie, tacy, takie; tak
4.3 tu, tam, stąd, stamtąd, tędy, wtedy " za wikipedia
Nie bede o to kruszyc kopii. 
Natomiast moj, twoj to nie zaimki wskazujace a dzierzawne lub dzierzawcze w niektorych zrodlach.
Nie twierdzilam, ze zaimek rzeczowny to koniecznie podmiot, tylko , ze moze taka funkcje pelnic - a to roznica.
Co do podzialu zaimkow, to za Encyklopedia wiedzy o jezyku polskim, Ossolineum:
" Zaimek jest czescia mowy dajaca sie wyodrebnic glownie na podstawie kryterium znaczeniowego : do klasy z. naleza wyrazy, ktorych funkcja znaczeniowa polega na wskazywaniu wewnatrz tekstu lub na zewnatrz. Zaimki spelniaja w tekscie funkcje skladniowe wlasciwe roznym czesciom mowy. Roznice funcji skladniowych z. pozwalaja je podzielic na: rzeczowne - z. osobowe i zwrotne oraz: kto, co, ten tamten, ow, sam (cztery ostatnie spelniaja takze funkcje przymiotnikowe); przymiotne - dzierzawcze oraz: taki; ktory, jaki, czyj..., inny,..., wszedzie, zawsze ....
Ze wzgledu na znaczenie dziela sie na: z. osobowe, z. zwrotny, z. pytajno-wzgledne, z. dzierzawcze, z. wskazujace, z. nieokreslone, z. okreslajace.
Zakres klasy z. jest sporny. Bywa rozszerzany o grupe z. liczebnych. (...)


----------



## jazyk

> do Jazyka: moim zdaniem przedimek nie przechodzi przez granice. Nie ma w jezyku polskim przedimka.


Dziękuję, Fragile. Język czeski też nie ma przedimków, ale zdaje mi się, że tutaj zaimki wskazujące są używane _jakby _były przedmikami.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Może brakuje tu trochę kontekstu, aby rozstrzygnąć sprawę, ale sądzę, że po polsku można powiedzieć _Będziesz używać tego komputera?_, nawet jeśli w pomieszczeniu jest tylko jeden komputer.

EDIT: Nie znam czeskiego i nie wiem, w jakiej sytuacji powyższe zdanie może się pojawić, ale w polskim jak najbardziej można użyć zaimka wskazującego, jeżeli już była mowa o danym rzeczowniku, nawet jeśli jest to jedyny przedmiot w danej sytuacji.


----------



## JakubikF

"polski" pisze się z małej litery , "czeski" również.


----------



## Virtuose

JakubikF said:


> "polski" pisze się *z małej litery* , "czeski" również.


 
a nawet *małą literą*...


----------



## mcibor

W zdaniu *Widziałeś ten słownik* słowo ten nie określa określoności 
Mówca zakłada, że słuchający wie o który słownik mu chodzi albo że może się domyślić. Ale w Polsce bardzo często używa się tych zwrotów, po których następuje pytanie:
"Ale o jaki (słownik) ci chodzi?"
"No ten słownik (wyrazów) bliskoznaczny(ch)"

"Ten ta to" bardziej jest tłumaczone na angielski jako "this that", a nie "the"

Co do czeskiego też niezbyt sądzę, żeby to były przedimki. Mogą mieć dodatkowo znaczenie przedimka, ale nie są samym przedimkiem.


----------



## jazyk

Inny przykład: V které ses vrátil z toho Polska? (O której wróciłeś z tej Polski?)


----------



## mcibor

No fakt, mówi się czasem po polsku

O której wróciłeś z tych Czech

Czyli faktycznie tych jakby "dookreśla" kraj Czechy, ale tak na prawdę różnica między
1. O której wróciłeś z Czech
a
2. O której wróciłeś z tych Czech
jest tylko wyrazowa. W 2. zadający pytanie wydaje się być bardziej emocjonalny. Zależnie od intonacji może być poddenerwowany, że tam pojechałem, zdegustowany, że akurat w Czechach, zmęczony, jeżeli go budzę w nocy. Czyli ogólnie słówko tych nadaje lekko negatywny wydźwięk, wg mnie, oczywiście tylko w tym wypadku.

Może ewentualnie podkreślać słowo Czechy, ale nadal nie pełni tylko i wyłącznie funkcji przedimka, więc nim nie jest. 

Sądzę, że Polacy nie przywiązują po prostu wagi do tego, czy coś jest w pełni określone, czy nie.
Czytałem fajną książkę. - I read a cool book
Książka, którą czytam, jest fajna. - The book I'm reading is cool.
W mowie częściej by się powiedziało
Ta książka jest fajna - this book is cool
Ale czy this można nazwać przedimkiem, tego już nie wiem...


----------



## Virtuose

jazyk said:


> Inny przykład: V které ses vrátil z toho Polska? (O której wróciłeś z tej Polski?)


 
Takie użycie zaimka wskazującego jest rzeczywiście dość częste w języku potocznym w sytuacji, gdy chcemy się odnieść do czegoś, o czym wcześniej rozmawialiśmy,np.

_Opowiadam o nowym telewizorze, który kupiłem, a słuchający mnie kolega:_
_- Ile kosztował *ten* twój telewizor?_

_Wczoraj obiecałem przynieść siostrze powieść. Może mnie dziś zapytać:_
_- Masz *tę* książkę dla mnie?_

_Poleciłem znajomemu biuro podróży i on wraca zadowolony z wakacji:_
_- Naprawdę rewelacyjne *to* biuro!_

Porównując z językiem angielskim, odpowiadałoby to użyciu przedimka "the" dla osoby/rzeczy, która jest znana i o której już naszemu rozmówcy wspominaliśmy wcześniej


----------



## Denis555

mcibor said:


> Ta książka jest fajna - this book is cool
> Ale czy this można nazwać przedimkiem, tego już nie wiem...


 
Myslę, że w angielskim w tej sytuacji mamy po prostu zaimek wskazujący „this”. Bo wskazujesz nam książkę i tyle.
Co chodzi Jazykowi (Cześć, rodaku!) jest podobne do tego, co powiedział Virtuose, do czeskiego niby-przedimka. Ale nie do końca!


----------



## scarlett_wilk

Sądzę, że w języku polskim mamy coś co można by nazwać przedimkiem zerowym. Zaimki _ten/ta/to_ są zazwyczaj pomijane ponieważ już w rzeczowniku zawarta jest informacja jakiego rodzaju jest rzeczownik, o którym się mówi. Nie twierdzę, że w czeskim takiego rozróżnienia nie ma, ale w polskim zaimków określonych używa się zazwyczaj w przypadkach, gdy chcemy zaznaczyć, że chodzi o _dokładnie tego/tą/t__o_, a nie _tamtego/tamtą/tamto_. Jeżeli chodzi o tłumaczenie na angielski to najbardziej odpowiednim tłumaczeniem byłby zaimek wskazujący _this/that_. Co prawda przedimek _the_ często tłumaczony jest jako _ten/ta/to, _a przedimek _a_ jako _jakiś/jakaś/jakieś_ jednak jest to tłumaczenie jednokierunkowe, z angielskiego na polski, a i to tylko w wypadkach gdy zachodzi taka potrzeba, np.:

Angielski-Polski:
_I see a book._ - Widzę (jakąś) książkę.
_I see the book._ - Widzę (tą określoną, już wspomnianą) książkę.
_I see this book._ - Widzę tą książkę.
_I see that book. _- Widzę tamtą książkę.

Polski-Angielski:
_Widzę książkę._ - I see a book.
_Widzę książkę._ - I see the book.  (już o niej wcześniej wspomniałam)
_Widzę tą książkę._ - I see this book.
_Widzę tamtą książkę._ - I see that book.


----------



## kknd

scarlett_wilk said:


> Angielski-Polski:
> _I see a book._ - Widzę (jakąś) książkę.
> _I see the book._ - Widzę (tę określoną, już wspomnianą) książkę.
> _I see this book._ - Widzę tę książkę.
> _I see that book. _- Widzę tamtą książkę.
> 
> Polski-Angielski:
> _Widzę książkę._ - I see a book.
> _Widzę książkę._ - I see the book.  (już o niej wcześniej wspomniałam)
> _Widzę tę książkę._ - I see this book.
> _Widzę tamtą książkę._ - I see that book.



Zaznaczone zmiany są sugerowane w języku pisanym (_tę_ dotyczy biernika; _tą_ używane jest z narzędnikiem; nie istnieje wyraz „tamtę”); w mówionym dopuszcza się zwykle formy podane uprzednio.


----------



## BigBigoz

Witajcie ! 

To mój pierwszy post, więc pragnę się przywitać 

Jazyk wydaje mi się, troche inaczej niż innym, że w po polsku nie powiemy _Będziesz używać tego komputera?_ jeśli w pokoju jest tylko jeden komputer. 
Co do drugiego przykładu tj. _O której wróciłeś z tych Czech?_.  Zaimek tych w tym przypadku jest użyty tylko w momencie gdy wypowiadający zdanie przesadnie i ironicznie wyolbrzymić "wspaniałość" Czech np. gdy wcześniej ta osoba która była w Czechach przesadnie je wychwalała i/lub sama chwaliła się, że wyjeżdża do Czech. Tak samo dzieje sie w przypadku o jakim pisal mcibor tzn. w momencie poirytowania.

A co do całego tego "przedimka" to jazyk pewnie wie, że go nie ma w języku polskim bo dodała _jakby_


----------



## kknd

Witaj, witaj!

Forma z _tego_ kojarzy mi się z wyrzutem, często jest to dla mnie forma wzmocnienia wypowiedzi przez poirytowanego nadawcę (_skończ wreszcie, odłóż wreszcie te skrzypce!_, tutaj zaimek może być uważany za zbędny, gdyż zwykle w ręce ludzie trzymają jedne skrzypce). Podobnie z _Będziesz jeszcze używać tego komputera?!_ (wyrzut, zniecierpliwienie itp.) w opozycji do raczej neutralnego _Będziesz (jeszcze) używać komputera?_

Przykład z Czechami podobnie, choć tu może chodzić nieco o dyskredytację podróżującego w obliczu ukłucia zazdrości ('_te_ Czechy to nic wielkiego!').

Od siebie dodam, że przedimek _the_ kojarzy mi się z obecnością sprecyzowanego tematu, zaś _a_ z jego wprowadzaniem. W języku polskim korzysta się raczej z kolejności wyrazów w zdaniu (tematyczno-rematyczna budowa zdania).


----------

